# 02 pathfinder FIREWALL HOLE???



## jhoch65 (Jul 8, 2005)

I have searched for 5 hours, 5 HOURS! And I cannot find any holes in the firewall, to possibly even stick a 22ga. wire?! this car is sealed so tight i bet it could float.

Anyway, i need to know, is drilling the ONLY option? i would rather not, (i would have to BUY a drill... lol) however, if this is the only option, thanks.

thanks for your time for reading this and hopefully you can help out!


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

jhoch65 said:


> I have searched for 5 hours, 5 HOURS! And I cannot find any holes in the firewall, to possibly even stick a 22ga. wire?! this car is sealed so tight i bet it could float.
> 
> Anyway, i need to know, is drilling the ONLY option? i would rather not, (i would have to BUY a drill... lol) however, if this is the only option, thanks.
> 
> thanks for your time for reading this and hopefully you can help out!


I've come across this question before and I do believe you'll have to drill a hole. Either on the firewall or floor pan. I've seen a pic of the engine compartment and it's tight. 

Don't forget to buy a grommet and seal the hole that the wire goes through with silicone.


----------



## jhoch65 (Jul 8, 2005)

well, install complete, (aside from sub). from, 11am, to 9am nonstop the next day. 4 drill bits later and two hours, got me through JUST the firewall.


----------

